# WASP Outlaw G10



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

When I think about writing a review I feel there should a checklist that somehow can be related to anyone that could be interested in this frame. However, my personal needs and preferences cannot be ignored so ultimately a review becomes a completely subjective journey.

*WASP*: A well known UK maker and supporter of SlingSports. I wanted to check out the Jeffries RTC because of its heritage and provenance. Their shipping to the USA was fair so I loaded the box up with some more goodies including this Outlaw in G10. The package was well done and arrived in a reasonable amount of time given that nobody works in the post office anymore.

*G10:* It costs money. It isn't magical. It has more heft, feels tacky, and has yet to chip or scratch if I happen to drop a G10 frame. I don't allow ForkHits and rarely say the word as to avoid annoying the SlingGods. I have seen photos of a G10 FH and believe it would be easy to sand out if desired. I have torn into a G10 frame and it is surprising that material can be removed fairly easily.

*OUTLAW:* Cool name. The first 1/3 of my life I was an Outlaw. The second 1/3 I was finding Outlaw's. This 1/3 of my life I am back to being an Outlaw again. For me this is a Thumb Brace frame. It appears that you can Pinch It but I don't shoot that way. The one tainted part of this review is that I received the Pocket Predator Huntmaster a week before this frame arrived and for me set that frame set standard for a proper Thumb Brace hold.

*The Feel:* It is sized right and locked into the hand very well. The finish and form factor is very, very clean. No blemish or production hacks. It is a 'thin' frame. I have learned to enjoy a frame that is more of a handful due to my older hand being a little arthritic and prone to cramping. You might see this frame become a little fatter or ergonomic the longer I own it. It could end up with a nice swell attached to it if I don't trade it out. I have learned that overpowering any frame is a sure way to make it feel uncomfortable. I am still elastic ignorant due to my personal belief that I can shoot anything if I can get a few shots going in the right direction.

*THE SIZE:* 1 3/8 " FORK GAP, 2 7/8" WIDE, Fork Center2Center is 2 1/4". Sorry no decimals out of this yankee!

*SUMMARY: *I think if you are a fan of the WASP brand you already own this frame and really love it. I think if you want to experiment with a WASP frame you might start with the very famous Uniphoxx. I myself didn't get on with it so well and traded it out to Skaard who I believe had a similar experience. Honestly WASP has so many frames it seems like it wouldn't be hard to find one that you couldn't let go. Again the reason I came back around was to check out the RTC by John Jeffries. His custom frames are outstanding and I believe the price is as well! I do like shiny new toys but reaching far past $200.00usd for a frame means to me that I can't find the satisfaction I need out of a nice stick from a tree or out of the 20 something frames I already own. (I started with one slingshot in 1968 and I bet it shoots the same today as it did then.) More importantly is that if I try to just by American products from American companies then America might be around for another year or so. No digs on the UK! My family are duel citizens so to keep the peace I need to throw them a bone on occasion!

Good Luck and thanks for looking!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Tacky g10 say what ?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay so does 'grippy' sound better?! I've got one frame this is polished G10 the rest are more of a matte finish like my Pocket Predator g10 frames. Even with that, none of my g10 frames are slippery like a poly-frame or other un-natural materials. Actually, what do I know. Most of my frames are covered in camo tape!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I like your review but the frame doesn't do anything for me.*


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great Review  I'll be saving some money too...


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

nice review


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I enjoy reading Mo posts and reviews are the best. Precise and detailed.

When I do order from Wasp Imma get an Imp and at least one more.

Maybe I shouldn't have said I am doing a year of natties. I just keep seeing cool frames everywhere!

Haha...
Thanks for sharing, Mo.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay so does 'grippy' sound better?! I've got one frame this is polished G10 the rest are more of a matte finish like my Pocket Predator g10 frames. Even with that, none of my g10 frames are slippery like a poly-frame or other un-natural materials. Actually, what do I know. Most of my frames are covered in camo tape!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ok I understand what u mean . I just hear the word tacky and I think the frame is going to have lint balls stuck to it ;-) after coming out of your pocket . Good review Mo


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Excellent reveiw Mo,and you know what they say *once an Outlaw,Forever an Outlaw*


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I was asked why I cover the majority of my production frames with Camo Tape:

1. If I happen to drop it or slam it in a car door the tape keep the g10 from getting beat up. However, from my limited experience with g10 it seems that it is really easy to remove material if needed.

2. I like the extra grip and look of Camo Tape!

3. It is a bad habit from the old days of racing and competing on a bicycle. If I got a top ten finish I was approach the company of the products I was using. If I couldn't get a sponsorship nod I would proceed to cover their logo's on my gear usually using some tape I borrowed from them. I never got them to change their mind with this display of madness but it was sure fun watching them piss themselves over my effort to mask their free advertising!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent review


----------

